# January 2005 2ww Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone,

Love, luck and babydust xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New list for you......

Snagglepat 30 Dec
Emma S 30 Dec 
Dotty 30 Dec  
Megan10 30 Dec
Rachel. 31 Dec
Clare25 1 Jan
HelenLo 9 Jan  
lisaloo
JED 9 Jan
EmmaK 19 Jan 
Marielou 20 Jan 
B.B.Blue 20 Jan
littleJen 21 Jan
Janicel 
Abner 
MrsG 25 Jan
jih 26 Jan
Andrea1974 26 Jan
kiwikaz 28 Jan
Wizz 28 Jan
Stockportsun 28 Jan
sussexgirl
LouKIZ 2 Feb

Loads of luck everyone.......hope theres lots of 2005 BFPs 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Just popped in to say good luck for everyone testing - let's hope the start to this New Year is a good one for everyone.

  

Lots of love and babydust,
Hannah xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Can I join you,
I am now on my 2ww after my first cycle of Clomid.
I am dreading the waiting but we have all got to go through it.
Congratulations to all the BFP and sorry to the ones with BFN, hopefully this new year will be ours.
Good luck to everyone.
Happy New Year
Lisa


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Just to keep you updated, I tested negative on both 29th and 30th, but there was still no sign of AF and my premenstrual symptoms that had been so strong had disappeared after boxing day. Another woman was going through the same thing and her clinic advised her to test every three days until AF arrived or she got a positive, so I decided to do the same. I tested again this morning and it was another BFN. I'm now at least four days late for my period. In some ways I feel I have to assume this is a definite BFN now, but part of me can't help but think it might just still turn into a BFP. 

One of my friends emailed me last night to tell me about one of the women he knows who kept testing negative until twelve days after her period was due. I guess I just have to keep waiting, testing and hoping. It's my birthday on saturday so maybe I'll get a birthday suprise of a BFP. I can live in hope.

Sending best wishes to everyone,

Gina.


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Happy new year everyone, heres to a great 2005!

Got everything crossed for you Gina

Luv Helen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good luck Gina
Its true i know of others who have not tested +++ till 2 weeks after period due.  So fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just wanted to pop by and wish you ladies a happy new year.  I hope it's good to you and brings you the BFP you so deserve. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks tons for the good luck wishes. 

Another little update from this end - I'm still waiting. No sign of AF, no symptoms of anything and we're due to test, again, tomorrow morning by which time I'll be a week late for AF. I'm hoping against hope it might turn into a BFP.

I'm back at work today so must try not to let myself get too distracted by this. I thought we'd know by now. Hopefully we'll know soon.

Best wishes to everyone,

Gina.


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

I know i'm testing way too early, but i used Acon ultra early test twice this morning and got a very faint  

I'm trying not to get too excited as i now it is far too early, but i can't help thinking that a line is a line  

Helen xx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Good Luck Gina!


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Helen

I too used the Acon tests, and got faint lines, i also used first response ones too, and the line was a little darker, i know this may sund really strange, but if you take the acon tests apart (i.e taking the lid off) you can see the line better. 

i would say you've done it congratulations, i worried that it may still be, hcg trigger in system so tested everyday, cos i bought 40 of them  

take care of yourself
love
bitbit
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Gina,

I read today that some people test negative for a couple of weeks after af is due until they get a   - here's hoping for you!





Luv Helen x


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

hehe bitbit, i've got about 21 tests left so i'll be busy in the next few days.

Congrats on your BFP and hope all goes well for the scan 

Luv Helen x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

 Helen - sounds good to me. Let us know how those lines fare over the next few days won't you. 

And thanks for the info about not testing positive until 2+ weeks late. Can you remember where you read it? I've now been told by a number of women that this has happened to them or to friends of theirs, but I've been unable to find any medical info or definite studies. I want to try and find out why this happens, in case it is happening to me. I'm guessing that it means the HCG levels are too low to be detected but do low HCG levels in early pregnancy indicate anything else, like more likelihood of ectopic pregnancies for example. I'm probably worrying over nothing but I'd like to find out more if I can.

Thanks for the good luck wishes Wisbabe. 

Gina.


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Gina

I am lucky to have dd who is nearly 5 years old, i missed my period and tested and it was neg, i kept getting neg until i was what i thought was 8 weeks pregnant, everyone kept telling me it was stress and i wasnt pregnant it was just the stress delaying my period, i eventually went to my doctors who then told me was actually 12 weeks pregnant, so low hcg obviously doesnt mean eptopic pregnancy, i just obviously had really low hcg.


good luck and take care
love
bitbit
xxxxxxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Thanks for that Bitbit. In some ways that's really heartening. In others, the prospect of having to wait another six weeks for a definite answer is horrendous. I really hope we get an answer before then.

We tested again this morning, at a week after AF was due and it was yet another BFN. In the night I'd dreamt we got a BFP too, but by the time I woke up and headed for the loo I was pretty sure we were going to get another BFN. Maybe I really don't think I can be pregnant. I don't know. I'm hoping and hoping but at this point in time am feeling as though it has to be my body playing up again. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all, apart from larger breasts, but that could just be a result of the christmas pig outs. They're not tender, well only a tiny bit if I give them a squeeze, but I don't think that counts.

I called the doctor this morning and was told to wait until next week when AF will be 2 weeks late and if she's still not here and still no BFP they'll do a blood test. Part of me wonders at the usefulness of this. If there's not enough HCG in the system for a urine test, then isn't there a good chance there might not be enough for a blood test? I know they're a bit more sensitive, but not by much. I don't know.

I'm struggling to cope with it a bit now. My concentration is shot and I'm being next to useless at work. We're going on holiday to Athens for a week on the 15th which will be lovely but if we still don't have an answer by then I hope I can let go enough to enjoy myself. It should be a distraction at least.

Sending best wishes to everyone else, and apologies for rambling. I'm being a bit like a stuck record at the moment.

Gina.


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hope you're feeling a bit better Gina,

You're not rambling at all, we all understand your frustration, most of us have probably been through it at some point.

If it's any consolation i didn't have any symptoms with my little girl, i had a few days of queasiness around the time AF was due (but i was on a training course with an alcoholic and she was giving off fumes, so no wonder). Apart from that nothing, i was starting to wonder if i really was preggers. I spent 4 years ttc her and every month i thought i had this symptom and that, the month i didn't think i had any was the month i was (and i tested 3 days after AF was due which was unheard of for me, i usually do 9dpo   )

Keep your chin up   

I'll pm you a couple of websites i found (although they're not really very helpful) and when i get a minute i'll have a look through some of the medical journals on uni website.

Luv Helen xx

ps Hope everyone else is ok too! i'm supposed to be revising for exams but can't muster up the energy (or enthusiasm)


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Helen, that's really good of you.  It's very much appreciated.

Sending many best wishes your way and I hope the girl from your uni is found safe and well.

Gina.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi girls,

How is everyone doing today?

Well, as time goes on I'm gradually feeling more and more inclined to think I might actually be pregnant after all. For the last week or so I've had niggly pains around where I think my ovaries are - kind of like ovulation pain, a bit like a stitch. I read on another thread here yeaterday evening that lots of women experience this in early pregnancy. 

I also started to feel very nauseuos this morning as I drove to work. I almost had to pull over it came on that strong, and I rarely experience nausea at all. It's still with me, although not as bad as it was. I hope it goes away in the next hour or so or I might be doing without lunch. I could of course have picked up one of the many bugs that is doing the rounds, so I'll try not to pin too much hope onto it until it's clear it's not going to develop into anything else, but I can't help but think it might be a sign. If I am pregnanct I'd be 5 weeks + 1 today.

I've found a study that seems to indicate that the first response early pregnancy tests are the most accurate and sensitive. I've been using the standard Acon ones so I think I might pick up some first responses to use between now and Monday when I'm off to the docs for that blood test.

Thanks for tolerating my endless rambling folks. Sending the best of wishes to all of you.

Gina.


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Does look promising Gina doesn't it    I'm really hoping for you.

I think i have to agree with BitBit that first response are good, i did both this morning (acon ultra as well) and the line was darker on the first response one.  

Good luck for Monday if i don't make it on before then (need to have my head in books until tues)

BitBit are you doing ok?


Take Care
Helen x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya girls,

I had my transfer on Thursday, and am due to test on the 20th, if I can last that long    
I've got a cold at the moment, but am feeling better today - this is my first fresh transfer, so all these aches and pains are not normal to me!  I'm feeling some pain low down - is this normal?

Good luck,
Marie xx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello all
Can I join you too please? ET was yesterday and test day is 21st. Everyone is much braver than me with early testing - I'm sure I won't have the guts to do anything before the official one !
Well done Helen  and good luck fingers crossed Gina !
Marie, your clinic are mean making you wait until 20th, after all you had a day 3 transfer which surely should mean you could test on 19th at least?! (if not earlier!  oops!)
Love
Jen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Jen and Marie.......loads of luck and positive vibes coming your way 

Gina ~ any more signs? Sounding really positive for you so good luck,

Helen ~ hope you're getting some work done......loads of luck to you and all the other ladies testing tomorrow 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh and......HAPPY BIRTHDAY GINA,

Have a FAB day   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Do you mind if i join?

Had e.t. on Wednesday and will be testing on the 19th!

Any tips etc, dp is wrapping me in cotton wool! Not allowed off the sofa.. only for toilet breaks! How long should i be like this for?
Woke up today feeling a little bloated with belly sometimes feeling quite heavy! Has anyone experienced this? 
Also feeling quite windy!! Is this a side effect of cyclogest?

 to you all!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Jen & Marie: So good to see you both here!  

Good luck to everyone else.

Love
dotty xxx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Dotty ~ still thinking of you and B&E - not too long till your scan ! Keep in touch 

Emma ~ hi! Totally agree, just this evening I've begun to get v bloated and windy, it is the cyclogest, I remember it from last time and unfortunately it doesn't get better the more you take it ! My DH is also allowing/making me lie in bed/on sofa, but I'm going to wander round the house and sit in chairs a bit more tomorrow. After last time when I had loads of bed rest and a short-lived +ve I can't help feeling it's really down to the embies whether they hang in there or not - hope that doesn't sound too hard-hearted, but beyond being sensible I don't think there's much we can do, just keep fingers crossed ! People's opinions and research seems to differ so much about bed rest etc. The way I think of it, the womb is sort of robust and once they're in those folds there's not much that can happen to those embies! I'm going to gradually increase the amount I do, I'm not back at work until next week though !

Jen


----------



## Janicel (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi..I am a newbie here

Just went through 2nd attempt IUI on 3rd January. The 2ww is going to be long and torturous road. sigh


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update, i did a clearblue normal one (figured they weren't very sensitive) and got a  

Still kind of can't believe it even after doing 16 tests!

Good luck to everyone else, i've got everything crossed for you  

Loadsa Love
Helen


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya and welcome to jen, Janice, and Emma!

     Helen on your  thats fab news!!


I had a bad day yesterday - convinced myself it hasnt worked, and that I could 'feel' it    I was just relieving my bad memories from last time - I can't actually believe that I'll ever have a baby, so its hard to stay posiitve - saying that, I'm feeling better today, and have been positive until now .... only 11 days to go ..... gulp! 

Marie xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hiya girls 

Just wanted to wish you all lots and lots of luck for your 2ww! And a huge GOOD LUCK for Marielou. Stay    Marie  

Thinking of you all  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Helen,

congrats on your   you must be over the moon

MarieLou

Good luck for your testing sending you   

Love Shelley x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen ~ fab fab news.........congratulations, be very happy and healthy  

Emma and Janice ~ welcome and loads of luck to you both, Janice....do you have a date to test and i can add it to the list? 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to Marielou, Jen, Emma and Janice. May your 2WWs simply fly by! (We can all live in hope!)

Many more congratulations to you Helen. That really is wonderful news.

Thanks for the birthday wishes Lizzy. It was a really lovely but hectic day full of family, particularly the small variety. My best birthday present was from my nearly 4 year old nephew. He's adopted and has been in the family for about 6 months. He called me 'Aunty Gina' for the first time on Saturday. 

Im afraid I've lost a lot of my positive feelings now. By the time all the family left on Saturday I was feeling completely exhausted and my mood just hit the floor. I had a serious crying session and really didn't feel like I was coping with the extended waiting very well at all. DP was lovely, as she always is. We've decided that whatever the outcome of this cycle, we're going to take a break from trying. I need to get my life back for a while.

I'm also feeling less positive because on Saturday I started getting some spotting. It wasn't much but over the last few days has got darker. I'm not bleeding, but my mucus has turned a very dark brown, and I can't help but feel that this doesn't bode well. This is exactly what happened when we had our m/c last year, although it happened much earlier then. I went to the doctor this morning and she's referred me for more tests, but she doesn't think I'm pregnant either. We've been told to continue testing once a week until AF arrives.

I think it's time for me to accept that it's the end of the road for us this cycle. My body clearly isn't functioning as it should, and I guess I have to give in and let the medical establishment do more prodding and poking to see what they can find. Maybe it's time for DP to try again and for me to accept that pregnancy isn't going to happen for me. It's really hard to know what to do when your body is being so vague.

If I was pregnant, I'd be six weeks tomorrow. I should have tested positive by now. I think my 4WW is over.

Sending the best of wishes to everyone. 

Gina.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I am feeling a lot more positive today  - had some twinges yesterday, and hope it was Lou and Andy setting up home    

Gina - I am so sorry for all you've been through.  I remember you from my september 2ww.    If you have the money to go the midical route, then I would definatly say its worth it - it all may seem in vain now, but they could check you for, say blocked tubes?  which could be preventing you from convieving.  I'm sorry if you've already been tested, I don't know your full history.     


Rachel  -Thank you for the    vibes - I keep telling myself I have a much better chance than last time ... so thats something posiitve at least!

Trudy - Thank you for your good wishes - I have been following you, elvie and leanne since you got pregnant, glad to see you're all well into you're 2nd tri now and you and leanne with twinnies     

Marie xx


----------



## Helsbels (Aug 2, 2004)

Gina

Just want to send you some  .  A 4 WW must be awful.
I hope the medical profession can give you some answers in the next few days

Hels


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for all your good wishes  

Have been to see gp today and he has sent a sample off to the lab, he pretty much said that home tests are very accurate these days so is just a matter of confirming.

Gina    i really feel for you, i'm glad you have dp to look after you    Hopefully they can put your mind at rest when you go for tests.

Marielou - fingers crossed for you  'yeah i know', 'i want that one' (did you by any chance name your embies after little britain? hehe)  Fingers crossed for you, keep   

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww



Luv and hugs
Helen


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Helen - 'yeah I know'    - yes, we are sad fans of little britain, Lou and Andy crack me up, so there was only 1 name for the embies!    
Lovely to see the pregnancy ticker under your name    Did you suspect you might be pregnant?    

Congrats!
Marie xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya to all u ladies on ur 2ww

Sending lots of babydust and    2 u all

Especially to Marie heres hoping this is ur time sweetie

Thinking of u lots

Gina i am so sorry to read all u have been thru, am i right in thinking u have endo?? Similar thing happened to me last year, and it only showed up on a blood test unfortunately for me i m/c but for me it was thought to be because i still had zoladex in my system and this was the cause.

Pls dont give up hope, i had and it happened it was heartbreaking to know it had happened and all was lost but please never give up hope   

Emilyxx


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Marie,

I love little britain too!, we've got friends who come round and we have little britain nights (oh dear i need to get a life)  

What a brilliant idea to call the embies lou and andy, that really creased me up.  GOOD LUCK    with your testing.

I had no idea i was pregnant as i didn't feel any different than normal. I did get a bit of nausea just before my proper testing date, but that is quite early and happened with my little girl. Since then nothing really, a bit dizzy but i can't tell now if it's from being pregnant or from the tumour. I was really naughty and tested early (much to hubby's disgust), but not something i would recommend cos i think it adds to the worry when you get negatives too early (he said point proven).

Take care everyone, everything crossed for you all

Luv Helen x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello crazy 2ww'ers!

I am kinda excited this morning - my boobs never, ever, ever hurt. I mean Never! Last night, my nipples started tingling, and its continued today, so whatever happens, I'm just glad that my boobs are still alive 

Emily - Thank you for popping in  Havent spoken to you in ages, we'll have to bump into each other in chat soon 

Helen - ooooh I had no idea I was pregnant last time either (m/c at 14 weeks) but for some reason this time I expect some sort of fanfare  and I'm only 5dpt! Your little girl is just gorgeous, by the way!

Marie xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your wishes of support. Good to see you again Marie. Wishing you tons of luck this time around. Your tingly nipples sound like a good sign. 

For those of you who are interested, I've had two laparoscopies that showed only minimal damage from the endometrisosis, and multiple blood tests that showed I have borderline PCOS, but that I still ovulate. My tubes haven't been checked yet though. I'm not sure what the next step might be but I guess we'll find out once we get to see the specialist. There's a three month waiting list though so it won't be immediate.

I know I should really be moving onto the negative cycle board now, given my doc thinks there's no chance I'm pg, but there's a bit of me that just can't quite let go yet. Part of that is the nausea I'm feeling. It's been on and off for about 5 days now. Can anyone here tell me what morning sickness actually feels like? Does it feel like 'normal' nausea or is a completely different type of sickness feeling? The nausea I've been getting feels a bit like I've overindulged on rich/sweet foods, that kind of acidy feeling, so it's a sensation I'm familiar with - I just don't normally get it very often. It doesn't seem to make a difference whether I've eaten recently or not, it just seems to come and go. I could just have picked up a little bug or something, I just wondered if there's a chance it could be, well, you know... 

I'm also exhausted. I had to go straight to bed when I got home after work last night and only resurfaced for tea after two hours of sleep. Again, this could be put down to some random bug I've picked up, but I still can't help hoping.

Emily, I'm really sorry to hear about what you went through. I'd be interested to learn more about it if you feel up to sharing it.

Sending best wishes all round,

Gina.


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

just popping in to say Good Luck to everyone on the 2ww, sending you loads of positive vibes and fairy dust
    

Marie-fingers crossed that this is the one, thinking of you and praying that Lou and Andy are feeling cosy in there. 

LOL
Kate


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in to wish you ladies heaps of babydust

Gina - those signs sound good - whatever your GP says.  I first tested Postive at 7 weeks with my dd.

Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Gina - The best way i can describe the nausea i had was kinda like when you have been out the night before and had one too many, you feel a bit green round the gills. It comes and goes and has no pattern. I was also so tired i went to bed after work (this time i'm a lazy student so it's not so bad) - don't give up hope yet!!!

Marie - you crack me up    Good news on the nipples (oh the things we talk about on here), fingers crossed. 

I keep popping on to see how you're all doing, hope you don't mind.

Luv and luck to all
Helen x


----------



## witchypoo (Nov 12, 2004)

Gina, hold on in there. I'm still waiting with you too. 

I tested again yesterday and it was still negative. I've been having mild period like cramps since about 10 days before AF was due, and am still having them. I've given up thinking these are the sign of an imminent period though.

I went to see my docror a couple of days ago - he kind of shrugged and said to try and hold off testing until I'm a month or so late!!!!! As if - they need to monitor me in case of another ep. If I still have no AF by next Monday (CD50) I'll book another appointment.

Good luck to everyone else - I'm already late for work so no personals!


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello All!  Mind if I join the group?

I woke up this morning and my temperature had finally risen!!!  
Yeah - I ovulated!!!  Now comes the hard part - waiting and analyzing 
every symptom.  It can drive you nuts!

Here's hoping   for a   

This message board is great!  I don't know how I would have made it through the last year without your stories of encouragement and success.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome to the  Abner!   

I am offically into the 2nd week of my 2ww now - and have been woken up with BIG MASSIVE SORE BOOBS!      As I may have mentioned before, this never happens to me, so again, I'm just glad my boobs are still alive - I had actually forgotten I had any!  




Marie xx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Marie ~ well done hun for getting thru week 1 and for those boobs - may they long stay huge  

Abner ~ hi, welcome!

This is cyclogest-dose-reducing day for me - does everyone else cut the dose by half too? Most of the symptoms I've had I think can be put down to the cyclogest and in any case they come and go. Boobs a bit sensitive, funny feelings down there!, dizziness. Today I feel pretty normal though, so far! So different from last time, when I really didn't feel like moving from the sofa! Ah well!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Jen


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi girls!

Well, its going so quick isn't it!! Only 6 days until test day for me!

We were wondering as we have to take urine sample to clinic on test day, will they tell us there and then? Why don't they do a blood test like other clinics?

Marielou ~ my boobs have grown as well, and so so sore, even turning over in bed at night wakes me up now!

Arber ~ welcome!

To everyone else fingers crossed!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm having a tough day - I was so positive yesterday, and even thought I might be pregnant  
Today, my boobs are not so sore, which is worrying me really.  Surely, if I was pregnant, my boobs would be sore ALL the time?  I guess I don't know this much, as I've said before, I've never had sore boobs before    
What I'd really like is for someone to tell me if I'm pregnant or not already, this wait is killing me.  

Jen - I stay on the same dose of progesterone until I'm 12 weeks preg - from what I've read, each clinic is different in their approach to tx, and I've read when i've been lurking on the first tri board, that some people stop the pessaries when they get their bfp, others stop at different times during the first tri, so I wouldnt worry.

Emma - Only 5 days left for you! I hope the sore boobs are a good sign!

Marie xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello, I have not posted on this bit of the board before !! I am on 2WW and due to test on 25th Jan and I am already going mad.

Acon Ulta Early Test - where do I get one ?? How early did you get the faint !!!

Ohhh had ET done on Monday and already want a test !! LOL

Thanx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Glad you could join us Mrs G! Don't people normally start getting faint +ves about 10dpt, I guess that's for a 2-day transfer so the embies would be 12 days old then? Maybe some people have got earlier +ves tho, I don't know. I guess 10dpt must seem a long way off when you just want to know NOW, sorry !

Marie ~ I think boob soreness can come and go can't it? Thanks for the info on progesterone, interesting that clinics have such different ideas isn't it, especially given my nurse said that remembering to take it was the most important thing I could do ! Hope you're hanging on in there and keeping talking to Lou and Andy !

Emma ~ your clinic will tell you there and then about the urine test result, their test is just like a sensitive HPT. In my experience they're good about it and do it quickly and kindly! Blood tests cost money so that could be one reason they're not done but my clinic's stated reason is that if +ve the level of HCG isn't very informative by itself, they can only tell viability from 2 consecutive tests and they think the disadvantage of the stress of those outweighs any benefit. Their thinking is "we'll know in 2 weeks at the scan whether it's viable" - to me that sounded pretty cruel as who wants to wait 2 weeks when it could be 2 days  but there you go! Also, they said that even if they did blood tests the clinic can't do anything to help if things aren't going right at this stage so it doesn't make any difference !

Well I've developed the back ache from hell today, and had a couple of cramps too, which usually means that AF should arrive within a couple of days . So far no tears surprisingly. I've been so calm this time (relatively!). Although I felt really positive early on in tx, after we found out the embryo quality was lower than last time I guess I've realised the odds were against us this time. I'm relieved that if it is -ve, which I think it will be, at least it seems to be happening quite early and not making me wait right to the end! DH and I have had a discussion and decided what to do next, we'll have another go at a different clinic if they'll have us, and maybe in the meantime we'll see if our single frostie will defrost ! Anyway, I'll keep you posted with developments!

Jen


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhh You guys are a bad influance !!! LOL  

I have just been on E Bay and ordered myself 3 Early Response Tests !!!  Will give them to IM before we test as a pressie on day 10 !!  She wont be able to resist !!

Littlejen I will have everything crossed for you over the next few days in the hope you have a BFP !!


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Welcome Mrs G... You naughty girl ordering those tests!! Don't blame you i'm dying to test myself but dp wants to wait until grand test day!!  

Marielou ~ Sore boobs do come and go, you feel them at the start of pregnancy more because hormones are so strong, as body gets used to hormones they shouldn't feel as sore - so says my mum! Just read your post on the ask a nurse, sounds like am implantation bleed from what i've been reading.

Littlejen ~ Hope your back is better and the cramps weren't start of af. Its not all over yet until the fat af appears! I'll keep fingers and legs crossed.

How is everyone else?

I had mild stomach cramping , trapped wind and sore boobs on first week, no cramping or wind this week just sensitive boobs! Only 4 days to go!!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello girls,

Well, the sore boobs are back with a vengance   and are accompanied by a really light-headed, sicky feeling.  I actually nearly threw up this morning!  
Also, last night, I had a blob of spotting - just one blob, brown blood, no more since (thankfully) so fingers crossed these are all good signs.    


Emmak - I havent had much cramping this week either - I had two shooting pains in bed last night, they went right from my uterus, to my chest!  Your symptoms sound really good - much    coming your way!


Mrs G Welcome!  You naughty girl buying pregnancy tests!    Saying that, I have 3 clearblue in my bathroom cupboard, just calling out my name     


Jen - I hope that the cramps you are feeling is the fred's settling in, and not something more sinister.  My clinic only do urine tests as well, which I think is pretty cruel!  I really do hope that things turn out well for you - sending out    for you. 


Marie xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh God !! i hope we all get a BFP !!!  

I have to say I felt sick when I got up this morning but think it is way too early to feel this way !!  

No sore boobs yet though and most of my cramping seems to have stopped !!

Just want to test ....... NOW ........but not going too !!!


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello everyone  

I've come to join you all.  My ET was yesterday ... I don't think it as sunk in yet   I think I should be feeling something ... really bizarre feeling.

I'm due to test on the 28 Jan.

Anyway,  wishing you all the very best of luck and heaps of    

Karen x

PS:  Hi to Marie and LittleJen from the snowflakes board


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello  

is there room for another   ? 
this time Ive plucked up the courage to join the 2ww board
i had e/t on Thursday and I'm due to test on the 28th as well .hi kiwikaz   looks like we are in this together 
Marie, and Jen   too 
looking fwd to getting to know emmak,mrsG,Abner,witchypoo,Gina and anyone else on here  
                                            love Lesley ,homer and Marge


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Stockportsun !!

Good luck for the 2WW !!! Are you in Stockport !? Cause so am I !! Small world !! LOL

Heres to another BFP towards the end of the month !!! 

Good Luck to Kiwikz as well !!


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Welcome Lesley and Karen, lovely to see you here 

Karen ~ well done on those 2 lovely embies now in your tummy   

Lesley ~ I'm glad DH is taking good care of you, well done you too on Homer and Marge  and the frosties too      

Marie ~ Sounds very promising with the brown spotting doesn't it! When are you going to test?!  oops 

Mrs G ~ just seen you're being a wonderful surrogate, that is so lovely . Extra big   for you then! The  will be after you for getting all those pee sticks you know!

Emmak ~ good luck in holding out until the 19th!

Well the fat  hasn't started singing for me yet! (What's the betting  appears on Tuesday, the day I have to go back to work !) Still have a stiff back, it's just one vertebra, very bizarre. No more cramps, just feels a bit sort of sensitive now and again . I love this, it's just completely impossible to tell what's going on ! Anyway, still calm and even , whatever will happen will happen!

My DH is from Stockport too - really that place gets everywhere , far too many mentions for somewhere its size, can anyone explain  ??

Love
Jen


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Dont you know the people from Stockport want world domination !! LOL  

Seriously got everything crossed for you littleJen !!  Admitted to IP's that I had bought the tests last night !! Think that they are just as excited/nervous/happy as me though.   

I am excited cause I just want that gas and air again !! It was either have a baby or break a leg and I thought breaking my leg was a bit drastic !!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

arrived at 4am, much to my horror and suprise - as you all know, I had been experiancing strong pregnancy symptoms since around 6dpt, and I was actually thinking I was pregnant.      As you can imagine, we're utterley devestated - this is our 2nd failure, and I am beginning to think we are getting closer and closer to the end of our journey.  We've been doing this for 5.4 years now, and I am tired of constant disappointment.  I'm beginning to believe I never will be a mummy now,  and that very thought brings tears to my eyes.    I need some time out from everything to collect my thoughts, and try and save my marriage, which is so strained its unbelievable.  
I've been awake moset of the night, I'm so numb I can't even cry.  I just know that after 2 failures, each try after this will be harder, and with less chance of success.  its just so baffling - we have male factor infertility, I am healthy, and in my early/mid twenties.  My clinic actually told me it would be 'easy' to get me pregnant.    Goes to show, some people are not meant to be mummys.
Best of luck to all of you,
Marie xx.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Marielou,

So sorry to hear your news.  Please don't give up though like you say you are still young and i'm sure it will happen for you one day.  You and your DH are in my thoughts.

Look after yourself
Shelley x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Marielou,

Just read your post and totally gutted for you! This is the nightmare we're all imagining!

Sending you loads and loads of                

Lots of love 

Emmak


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Dear Marielou

I am so sorry to hear this time didn't work for you  

Please dont give up there will always be hope of you being a mummy.

Lots of love to you and DH


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi,

This is my second time back here   I was last here in November and got a BFN. Had two embies put back yesterday and am now here for the second time (must be mad!)   
Fingers crossed this time 

Chris


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh Marie, I'm   for you hun. I wish there was something more I could do, it does seem so unbelieveable. For now I'm sending the biggest  I can. For the future, I want to say don't give up on being a mummy, you have so many fertile years ahead of you, I know you've been through so much but it's too early to give up now. You have time to take time out if you need and come back when you feel ready . Hugs to you and Mark, hope you can help each other to get through this and come out stronger the other side.
Love
Jen


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear marie
 im so sorry hunny,i know exactly how you are feeling  you will be a mummy   take some time to grieve for yourself and mark
                                                  thinking of you 
                                                                love lesley xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Marie....i'm so sorry. Please don't think this means you're not meant to be a mummy.....all it means is that your journey to get there is a longer and tougher one. Not fair i know but you'll get there hun,

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

LizzyB said:


> New home everyone,
> 
> Love, luck and babydust xxxx


hi i am on day 4 of the 2ww and feeling lots of tummy cramps and hoping all this is normal. i am trying to find out if anyone has or is using clexane injections? which is to thin the blood to the main arteries in the uterous and so aid implantation.no seems to have heard of it.getting worried now.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nita ~ welcome to FF and loads of luck for your cycle. If you let me know your test date i'll add you to the list. (you'll find the list on page 1 of this thread )

You can find some info on Clexane here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15839.0.html

Hope that puts your mind at rest,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

Nita  I'm also injecting clexane this time around too   and it is indeed to aid implantation im also taking 75mg of aspirin and 3 cyclogest a day and really suffering bad cramps too so welcome  
Jen  hello how are you bearing up? has your backache eased up yet? it is a small world isn't it where abouts from stockport is your hubbie from?
 sussexgirl and welcome to the madness   
mrs g well i never another stopfordian   and i see we both go to the same clinic no less,how are you feeling today?
emmak  well done for not testing yet the   have stayed away so far  
Karen we will have to support each other through this 2ww since we both test on the same day   
well I'm still crampy but maybe this might be   the girls on chat have suggested some prunes lactalose so i hope this gets matters moving    and the cyclogest arnt helping matters either 
                                                love Lesley homer and Marge


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys

Feeling OK-ish today !! Just feel like I have steped into someone elses body and dont feel like myself at all !!!   

Yesterday evening the sore boobies kicked in but seem ok today !! Sorry if that is TMI !!!   

We have got to the stage now where when I walkin the room my 18 month old runs in the opposite direction so I hope these moods get a bit better soon !! LOL  

Hope you are all feeling OK.  Stockportsun did Steve do your transfer at CARE -   in one word - phrorrr !! LOL

Good luck for the coming week all  

Love me !!!


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi I'm another  

Can I come & join you?   to the other snowies & looking forward to waiting with the rest of you on the  

I had my ET 15th Jan & test on the 26th. This is my 2nd time of DIVF, I had a   in September, so this time I swing between being way too   about it all to frantic & really   Again, all they said after ET was go home & just carry on as normal! How are you all coping, does that mean no   or can I swim or go for a walk?? I planned to take it easy on Saturday night after ET but went to a family 21st & my mum is so   that Elvis is number 1 that she insisted I dance Rock & Roll with her. I haven't told her yet about the tx, cos she'll just worry & make me more stressed (only child, wld love to be a granny etc....) So bit worried I might have overdone it? 

Mrs G I've had sore boobs   since way before the EC, never mind the ET, but I have found that wearing vests with secret support at night helps....(sorry is that TMI too?   )

I have to do a second dose of pregnyl on Tues, but that's it for injections/meds 

Wishing you all lots of   & a good sprinkling of


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi all,
Lesley ~ I can't believe you are considering eating prunes . They make me crampy at the best of times, can't begin to imagine what they'd do at present  - but like you say, it might alleviate the problem you never know   Also 3 cyclogest wow , I'm down to one now, to be honest I'd prefer to stick on 2 because both times I've started getting pains after lowering the dose, probably not related but it makes you wonder .
Hi Nita ~ lots of women seem to be on clexane, blood thinning seems to be a good thing, so hope that's eased your mind 
Mrs G ~ out-of-body experiences wow! I wish my clinic had phwoar consultants but we're not so lucky  !
jih ~ I wondered about wearing support at night too, I don't normally need it but at present the difference bra-on and bra-off is enormous (and a bit painful at times!)
Since I woke up yesterday I've had even worse backache , I've resorted to paracetamol which doesn't do much but it does take the edge off. Otherwise fine  (backache's enough to be going on with actually!). Do feel like AF will arrive any time to be honest, so preparing myself (and DH) for the worst. In a way if the  is coming I wish she would bl**dy hurry up so this pain would stop!! Seems unfair to get BFN and have lots of pain too . I've got to go to work tomorrow, I expect I'll do a short day , but I'm never very good to be around with backache   so my workmates won't know what's hit'em!!
Love
Jen


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Is it ok if I join you over here?

I've not managed to get on here for a while as my computer did a dying act on me (great timing!!).

Well, things have moved on now.  I had EC on 8th Jan and managed to get 13 eggs, all of which were mature and 10 went on to fertilise.  I had a day 3 transfer and had 2 grade 1 embies put back.  My official test date is 26th Jan which feels like a lifetime away!!

I'm now 7dpt and although I've done this 5 times before it never seems to get any easier.  I've been really good and rested since last Tuesday, but as most of us do, my mind works overtime analysing every twinge etc so today i've come back to work.  I've promised DH I will take it easy and my boss has been really good and told me that I can work whatever hours suit and if i need to go home at any time, then go!

Apart from the odd twinge down below, sensitive (.)(.)! and feeling very bloated, I'm fine!!  Just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on the test day!!

Good luck to all you other ladies too, sprinkles of baby dust to you all.

Andrea xxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies  

Hope everybody is having a good day today.  I'm back at work    

Quick question ... why do some of you not have to wait 14 days before testing?  My ET was 14 Jan and I'm not suppose to test until 28 Jan ... but I notice some of you had ET after me and test on 26 Jan?  Is it that your clinic is doing a blood test?  I need to do a HPT.

Karen x

PS:  how does one stop trying to analyze every little pain or discomfort?  

PSS:  does anybody know how long it takes for embies to implant?


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Marie

I popped into this board to see how you were getting on and really hoping it would be good news for you, I am so so sorry it didn't work I know there is nothing more I can say so I'll leave it there

Croc


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Karen,

Welcome to the madhouse eh?!

All clinics seem to do their tests differently.  I'm at CARE Notts and they always do a urine test 16 days after transfer and then again 2 days later.

With regards to implantation, I've been reading Zita West's book, Infertility and Conception and she goes by how old the embryo is i.e. a day 5 old embryo should be starting to break out of it's "shell" and then 48 hours from that implantation should start to occur.  I was told it can take anything up to day 10 post transfer for an embryo to implant or sometimes longer.

Hang on in there honey!  I'm day 7 post transfer today and I'm scrutinising every little twinge I get!  This is my 6th attempt and I promised myself I wouldn't do a hpt this time as I've had +tives before that ended in miscarriage and so until I see that heartbeat I won't take anything as +tive!  Knowing me by the beginning of next week the evil pee sticks will be out!!

Good luck   

Andrea xxxx


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi gang
I've come to join you 

had et yesterday, have a blood test on 28th (12 day post et! but have done cycles at a different clinic that gave you an hpt to do 17 or 18 dpt) 

I know i shouldn't do it but its difficult not to compare cycles... this time I've been so crampy since transfer yesterday... just like af - no matter how much you try to tell yourself to be logical and that it's to be expected... can't help thinking... i haven't been this crampy before!! 

anyway hope you're all surviving the wait OK 
wizz


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Gals

Still going strong down this end !! The evil Pee Sticks arrived today !!!   how tempting - DH has had to hide them !! LOL

I am also with care and test 16 days and then again 2 days later.  I was also told that the vital date for implanting was day 5 and on this day I was allowed to do nothing !? I was glad to oblige  

I have been fine today no crams, no sore (.)(.) (  Sorry Andrea - loved the little pic) no nothing !!!

Will probably give in and test Wednesday anyway as IF is of to Malaysia on Thursday and not due home till test day !!!

Good Luck all


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

wizz  welcome on board fellow   dont try to fret too much Ive still got AF pains too     easier said though

mrsG  no we had the boss Mr Atkinson for e/c then Mr p for transfer I'm jealous   but i think i would have been embarrassed if we had    

Jen  how are you holding up? hope your backache has eased off for you     take it easy tomorrow at work  

Andrea  your 3 days ahead of me i hope you are hiding all tests  
I'm at care manchester too and we do the same regarding tests

kiwikaz   same day tester as me   any twinges ?
jih      you wouldn't of done anything to damage your cargo by dancing,they cant fall out,i asked the same after e/t when i asked to go to the loo   it makes us all physical and mental wrecks these 2ww.

   but im feeling less bloated after a visit to the ladies   i haven't got sore (.)(.) but ive got a huge spot on my chin just like i get before my a/f   whats that all about?
                                        love Lesley homer and Marge  

hi to emmak     for the 19th
sussexgirl hello ,how are you/


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies  

I think I must be a bit slow today ... took me a while to work out what (.)(.) is ... made me laugh   

I have got sore (.)(.) and they are have got so much bigger ... just what happens before I get    

But trying not to read too much into anything ... its so hard though.

Stockportsun ... I wouldn't worry about the spot ... both my DH and I came out with HUGE spots ... we think it was the stress but with the amount of hormonal changes we have gone through ... I'm not surprised.  Not sure what my DH's excuse is  

Till next time, everybody take care

Love Karen x


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Morning Ladies!

Well here's to another day of manic knicker and knocker checking!!!  Glad you liked the (.)(.)!!!

Lesley, love your Homer and Marge!  Much better than what DH calls ours - Max & Paddy!!  I've also had AF type pains since day one on and off but in this game you just don't know what to think.  Keep your chin up!!

Karen, DH says my (.)(.) have definitely got bigger!!  I know they're really sensitive but I keep thinking it's just the Cyclogest.  Like you I'm trying not to read too much into all of this but you can't help it can you?!

MrsG, how's you today?  Have you given in to those evil pee sticks yet?  My worst day is 13dpt.  I've had 2 positive cycles but started spotting on day 13 with both.  So I'm thinking of doing a hpt on Sunday morning (13dpt) if nothing has happened!

Fingers crossed for us all ladies, grin and bear it for another day!!

Andrea xxx


----------



## nita (Jun 24, 2003)

hi everyone
i too had treatment at care manchester. with dr P. My skin is awful at the moment too. 
hold on in there before testing,i am trying too
nita x


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

I just want to say, you girls on week 1 of the 2ww ain't seen nothing yet  . You think you're knicker-checking now
This second week is a complete nightmare. I can't believe it's only Tuesday! You begin to set ridiculous targets, like: ok, if I can make it to tomorrow, or even: ok, if I can go to the loo without AF arriving  . It's just too much!
I thought coming to work might help, but so far it's making me more stressed I think!
I am with you Andrea about day 13 being the worst: I couldn't believe it when I'd made it that far last time, and started to bleed the evening before the test. (I also got a short-lived +ve then).
To be honest, I can't believe I've made it to 11dpt this time with the backache I've had. It's much better today and of course I'm now interpreting no backache as a bad sign . Can't win!
I'm afraid I need  as I tested yesterday morning (10dpt) and it was "very negative" as a lovely (not) nurse once told me. So I shouldn't be holding my breath for a good outcome, but you can't help but hope even just a little before the fat   finally starts singing...
Love
Jen


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Jen you naughty girl  !!  10dpt is still too early.  My friend tested on 11dpt and 12dpt and got a negative only to test +tive on 14dpt and now has 10 month old twins!!!    If you're anything like me you'll be testing every other day anyway!!!

I've decided that I'm going to do a hpt this Sunday as I will be 13dpt then and hopefully this time I won't start spotting then, before or after!!!  

I haven't really got many symptoms apart from a few niggly twinges every now and then (wouldn't say they're AF pains), lots of spots!!!, sensitive boobs and feeling really knackered.  

Chin up love, hang on in there!!!  

Good luck,

Andrea xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello  


Andrea  i love peter Kay ,max and paddy   you have got me singing that song now off the programme "is this the way to Amarillo   I'm franticly prodding my (.)(.) to make them tender now  

            STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS  LITTLEJEN                        
VERY NAUGHTY!      rest up and take it easy  

Nita  isn't he lovely Mr p so sweet ,i see you are an early bleeder like me and taking clexane too,whats your tum look like   massive bruises when do you test?

kiwikaz  thanks for letting me know I'm not the only to break out in spots   feel much better now ...i know what you mean about every twinge,I'm not working on the 2ww so i think iam deffo going to go  

mrsG I'm glad d/h has hidden your pee sticks or the   will be coming for you too    

hope everyone is well otherwise?
apart from my spot cramps ,wind, backache ,I'm fine    
                                                                                  love Lesley xxxxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Just to let you know my 2ww ended abruptly yesterday afternoon.... 12dpt - really thought i'd make it through to test day!! AF arrived! Phoned clinic who said only worry if it turns bright red and you get cramps... I did!!

Totally gutted!    

Good luck to the rest of you! Wouldn't wish this horrible knicker checking, head doing in time on my worse enemy!!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Just popping in to see how the snowies (and everyone else) are doing.

Jen: Naughty girl!!!   Hang in there only three days to go!

Lesley: Hope you are holding up. 

Marie: If you read this then I am thinking of you hun.  

Good luck to everyone else!  

love
dotty xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear emmak 


im so sorry this has happned   its just not fair  
look after each other and keep strong it will happen for you  
                                                          love lesley ,homer and marge xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello everyone

Thought I had better move to the 2ww board if you'll have me!
ET was yesterday, but I've also been having pains since EC and my (.)(.) started to hurt before I started using the cytogest! The consultant told me that after EC your follicles refill with blood and that can make you ache and your stomach feel heavy... he said they are like bunches of grapes! (sounds like piles) Also during EC blood can escape into your body and it can aggravate parts of it and make you feel uncomfortable.

Andrea .. I am also with CARE nottingham!! So we've prob been in the waiting room at the same time! I wish we didn't have a 16 day wait for testing, I might be tempted to do my own on day 14. 

My DH has planned work around the IVF, which hasn't been easy for him, and we thought the test would be done on 31st of Jan. Problem is he will be in New York on the 2nd Feb when I have the test!! SODS LAW!!! Good news or bad I would have liked him to be with me when I get the news.

Wizz .. CARE didn't mention to me about doing nothing on day 5, but I think I will give it a go. I'll try anything if it works!

Wishing you all lots of luck
Louise xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post2;start=0;board=27


----------

